# New X10 Wireless A/V Sender Works With VIP722



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"*Watch different programs on two TVs from the same receiver at
the same time - wirelessly!*"








. . *Text from X10 ad:*


> Many Dish Network Receivers support independent viewing on 2 TVs. That means you can watch different programs on two TVs from the same Receiver box at the same time!
> 
> Here's the problem: To do this, you have to run a wire from the Receiver to the
> second TV. Who wants unsightly wires running through their house?
> ...


*www.X10.com* *$49.99*

Poster Notes: 
1. Wireless output to 2nd receiver is SD (composite) video
2. Also works with other Dish receivers, sending same SD program wirelessly to 2nd receiver.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nick said:


> "*Watch different programs on two TVs from the same receiver at*
> 
> *the same time - wirelessly!*"​
> 
> ...


I won't buy it because I've been using an old Radio Shack AV S/R for years. I have my main TV in the living room and TV2 in the garage. I can confirm however, that the setup above works just fine with my 622.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

These work fine but sometimes Microwave ovens can interfere with them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The various X10 products I've had were not real reliable in my situation because of interference . Heck, I can't even leave the power on for my ceiling fan which has a remote as a couple of times a week it would just come on when some neighbor would use some electronic thing.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> These work fine but sometimes Microwave ovens can interfere with them.


Yeah, I forgot about that. Buy an S/R pair that works at 5.8GHz instead of 2.4GHz. Also, a wireless home phone operating in the 2.4GHz range will interfere. At 5.8GHz, both problems go away.



"phrelin" said:


> The various X10 products I've had were not real reliable in my situation because of interference _[...]_


It's another drawback that you might have to contend with. I don't have anything built or sold by X10, but this is not a problem exclusive to them. The recievers _will_ pick up anything in their operating frequency range.

Like I said above, I can confirm that the setup works, but it helps to do some home work.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDG said:


> Yeah, I forgot about that. Buy an S/R pair that works at 5.8GHz instead of 2.4GHz. Also, a wireless home phone operating in the 2.4GHz range will interfere. At 5.8GHz, both problems go away.


Do wireless networks also interfere?

BTW, I am unable to reach their site; anyone else having that problem?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Do wireless networks also interfere?
> 
> BTW, I am unable to reach their site; anyone else having that problem?


I am not experiencing any, but yes.

Couch this with the number of factors that play in...

1. Long distances between your sender and receiver(s) will effect the amplitude of the signal being picked up. A wireless network in your area could bleed through if the signal from the sender is impaired or weak.

2. The operating frequency of the sender and the interference. If the frequencies are too close to each other, they may interact at the receiver and cause audio noise or video degradations. These are most common at the (crowded) 2.4GHz range, and less so (but not totally nonexistant) at 5.8GHz.

3. The quality of your sender/receiver's circuitry to reject adjacent signals help. Only problem here is price. A bargain basement unit might not be the way to go if you live in an area known to have an active spectrum within your frequencies of interest.

4. Antenna orientation. Both the sender and the receiver have antennas that need to be aimed at each other. An indescriminate orientation will have a detrimental impact of signal quality and amplitude at the receiver end. This ties in closely with Number 1, above.

5. Household obstructions. Wood and plaster are not significant obstructions to electronic signals when the signal is strong. Metal beams and columns OTOH, are. You may have to play with the placement of the sender and the receiver to clear these obstacles and obtain optimal picture and audio quality.

There may be other factors that elude me for the moment. I'll post them if I think of any.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've used X10 devices for years. I've noticed the interference with the microwave oven and a 2.4Ghz phone. My network is wired and I've put off going wireless because of the potential interference. My X10 sender is downstairs in the den and feeds the kitchen, my upstairs office and a workout area. It's worked great thus far. One of my TV's is a small B&W analog that's about to give it up. These are nearly impossible to find anymore; I guess I'll have to replace it with an LCD monitor or similar.


----------

